# b14 one piece headlight



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

have anyone seen of have the one piece headlights for the b14... like pictures? cuz i'd like to see wat it looks like on the car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here it is


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> here it is


don't see it...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email him see if he has better pix


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

hmm it look nice but seems like there are a lot of gaps...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea they needs alot of work in fabrication, but they may look great once they are done


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

teovietg said:


> don't see it...


I am going to sound like a dick but oh well. Do you ever take more than 2 minutes to look for anything? There is clear pics of the one piece headlight on that link, not to mention there are other pics. out there. The last 3 posts of yours that I have read had the info. readily available. 

You will learn a lot more by using the resources that are here and searching for yourself.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

haha yea i've been reading wat people been saying haha so i won't put shit up unless i'm totally lost aite?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wow, actual duals. then a xenon hid kit would be cool, since you'll still keep your high beams. where can i get these lamps??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i believe liu has them in stock


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the exalta headlight on a usa b14.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....dont oyu also need the grill, hood, and fenders to use those though?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Somehow I feel like I odn't have the skills to be able to put those on... I guess I go with the crystal head light...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....dont oyu also need the grill, hood, and fenders to use those though?


the guy said he didnt hafta.. he said it basically need is some body fillers


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those headlights look nice, i wonder what they would look like on my b14 hmm...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> those headlights look nice, i wonder what they would look like on my b14 hmm...


it would look pretty damn sexy :thumbup:


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

hey liu  i still have mine tho i havnt installed them yet. are there directions anywhere? i might put them on after i find an apartment.


----------

